# Atwood Hydro Flame Furnace blower motor runs ALL the time



## rmthomps (Feb 12, 2013)

I just started having a problem with my Atwood Hydro Flame Furnace (8500-IV). The furnace blower runs all the time no matter what setting I have the Thermostat at. The furnace fires up and blows warm air successfully, but keeps running even when I turn the temperature down(the heat cuts off as it should) or turn the furnace to off.:concern:
  Thanks in advance for any info you can provide to fix this problem.
     Robert T.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Robert.It's normal for the furnace fan to continue run for several minutes after the burner shuts down.  Sometimes it will even come back on and blow for a short time.  Have you gave it time to shut down?  If so I guess it probably has a time relay or temp sensor that has gone bad or it may be controled by the board.  Let us know what you find


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2013)

You can goggle Atwood and there is a site that will help you trouble shoot.  Also where you can ask a pro for advice but he charges.  We give free just might not help LOL


----------

